

Rust for C++ programmers – part 6: Rc, Gc, and * pointers - AndrewDucker
http://featherweightmusings.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/rust-for-c-programmers-part-6-rc-gc-and.html?m=1

======
Peaker
Why are nullable Rust pointers checked with "is_null" and not pattern-matched
against null vs. non-null?

~~~
pcwalton
We don't have pattern matching for unsafe pointers in the language. Nobody has
asked for it, probably because unsafe pointers aren't used enough for it to
matter.

~~~
azth
> Nobody has asked for it, probably because unsafe pointers aren't used enough
> for it to matter.

Which is a good thing!

------
azth
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761760)

